# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Altijd pijn na nekoperatie

## ilunake

hallo,ik ben een 28jarige vrouw.ben in juli 2010 geopereerd aan nekhernia en vernauwing aan c3-c4.ze hebben er een kooitje in geplaatst en daarna plaatje opgezet,maar heb nog steeds pijn,heb sindsdien al vanalles moeten doen van neurochirurg(terug epidurale inspuitingen,kine,enz.....).volgens neurochirurg groeit men bot niet errond,heb nog steeds tintelingen in men vingers. en men arm en schouder (linkerkant)willen niet meer mee.heeft iemand juist hetzelfde of meegemaakt,en wat hebben ze dan gedaan ,zou het graag weten,want weet me echt geen raad.groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Oeioei.. dat klinkt allemaal niet goed..
ik heb zelf helaas géén ervaringen met nekoperaties, wél met een rugoperatie waarbij teveel littekenweefsel is aangemaakt; ook één en al ellende, dus ik kan me wel beetje inbeelden hoe je je voelt!!

Héél véél sterkte en hopelijk krijg je nuttige reacties!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sefi

Probeer eens triggerpoint therapie. Vaak ontstaan triggerpoints na een operatie.
Meer info http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------

